

Marissa Mayer: Totally Kidding About That 'Don't Be Evil' Stuff - gscott
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/04/marissa-mayer-t.html

======
technoguyrob
_But then again, when Google first wrote up its corporate philosophy, it said
that the company "does not do horoscopes, financial advice or chat."_

For "horoscopes", they linked to a Google module by a non-Google developer
(californiapsychic.com).

------
Goladus
Gah another article about this?

Don't be evil simply isn't a mission statement. You can't define a purpose by
simply stating a behavior to avoid, especially something as vague as 'evil.'

------
mixmax
In the end all companies that grow to a certain size turn into the equivalent
of psychopaths. There's nothing you can do about it.

~~~
weezus
Nothing? Sandra Bullock could _hack_ them.

~~~
weezus
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113957/>

------
mattjung
One reason more to create a startup that sweeps away the colossus ;-)

